# Piracy or not... is this illegal?



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I consistently see sites offering song clips via Real Music or Media Player. Some sites offer movie clip downloads via supplied trailers, but I'm not aware of any sites that give you say 4-5 minutes of all their movies like you see song clips.

Not being too familiar with the piracy laws, would it be illegal to record approximately 5 minutes of a DVD movie to another DVD and give that to someone (allow them to download it) for free? Or say 4 clips of 5 minutes each of 4 different movies? It would not be the entire movie, only about 5 minutes, and it would not be sold.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

That will be nice (depending on what they show) to build a "Demo Disc" :bigsmile::bigsmile:

I also don't know about the copyright law but maybe is possible to have a copy of that 4-5 minutes as advertisement ... they do it all the time on TV when promoting a new movie :huh::huh:


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

As far as I know the notice at the begining of all my DVD's (and on the back) say it is illegal to make copies of "*the dvd or any part thereof*". Which I assume includes the trailers, credits, warnings and adds. others have also stipulated that making prohibited copies or parts thereof available for electronic transmission (aka the internet) illegal. I think in america you can make a copy as a backup so long as only you watch it, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

salvasol said:


> they do it all the time on TV when promoting a new movie :huh::huh:


In this case they have copyright permission to advertise the product.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Yes, it would be illegal, depending on who you ask, but I think even the EFF would agree on this one.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

So who would you approach for permission to use a clip from the movie?


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

That would be the studio that owns the movie.

Given the anti piracy efforts, I doubt any would give away rights to anything more than the trailer download in a low bitrate. Probably not what you're looking for.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

I think the best person to tell you would be an IP/playwright lawyer, as an after thought, how the laws actually define piracy and what the major studios insinuate is piracy maybe 2 different things. Needless to say unless you have as much money as studios like disney, WB, etc I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

There clips..........ultimately the company's are ONLY worried about money so I'm sure there not worried about clips......
Shoot if anything that would help them sell more of there movies in my opinion. 
It is legal to make your own back up so I would think there main concern is you selling something of theres and making money or them NOT making money off of it.

To answer your question technically it probably not illegal but I for one wouldn't worry about it your not selling it and it's not taking away from there profits. It's no worse than making a back up which is legal.


----------



## JimP (May 18, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> ...snip...
> 
> To answer your question technically it probably not illegal but I for one wouldn't worry about it your not selling it and it's not taking away from there profits. It's no worse than making a back up which is legal.


The law is not always as consistant as you'd think. I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

It could be argued (by the copyright owners) that you are using parts of their copyright material without permission in order to promote a service. If links to said snippets of movies are on the shack then it could be argued that the service is then being used to promote the shack.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

drf said:


> It could be argued (by the copyright owners) that you are using parts of their copyright material without permission in order to promote a service. If links to said snippets of movies are on the shack then it could be argued that the service is then being used to promote the shack.



Maybe I totally missed something but I don't think he was planning on putting anything on the shack. But I could be wrong.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Captain Crunch said:


> Maybe I totally missed something but I don't think he was planning on putting anything on the shack. But I could be wrong.


they wouldn't have to be on the shack, just a linked to it from the shack. As Sonnie would own both the shack and the service offering the movie clips it could be constrewed as a promotion device for the shack or vice versa. 

Of course I am making a lot of assumptions here, but I am just thinking worst case senarios.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... while it would not be anything we sell for money, it would be something available as a benefit to our members via download.

My idea is to include as part of our calibration disk that we are developing, a few movie clips of low bass material so that after calibration the user could sample the low bass clips.

I wonder if the studio would laugh at me for even asking permission.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

There have been a lot of Demo Discs on AVS and as far as I know, they haven't gotten any slack yet. I'm fairly sure its not legal, but if you've ever had any experience with Demo Discs, then you know that viewing a Demo Disc can often lead to a consumer actually liking the clip so much that they go out and buy the movie. Call it another form of advertising, if you will. Studios have let the Demo Disc thing slide as long as no money is being exchanged.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

In good conscience I would have to have permission if it is considered illegal, regardless if the studios might look the other way. We have to practice what we preach, so to speak... our rules prohibit supporting anything illegal. 

My memory is poor at best... :coocoo: You mentioning the AVS demo reminded me that I investigated this way back when we first started the forum. Someone approached me about creating a demo disc and promoting it. I looked into it and found it was illegal and passed on the idea. I can't believe I'm just now remembering it. :rolleyesno:


----------



## JDRoberts (Mar 26, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> Yeah... while it would not be anything we sell for money, it would be something available as a benefit to our members via download.
> 
> My idea is to include as part of our calibration disk that we are developing, a few movie clips of low bass material so that after calibration the user could sample the low bass clips.
> 
> I wonder if the studio would laugh at me for even asking permission.


so then,the question begs,what would it hurt to ask?
other than to know.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It is definitely in the plans to at least ask. :T


----------



## daniel (Dec 31, 2006)

It depend on the country's law where you live.


----------

